# Comfort Control Module Repairs



## nathanvtr (Sep 6, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone knows the contact details for any companies out there that may well be able to repair a CCM that has suffered water damage?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

There's a guy on eBay who will take your old one out and install and recode a refurbed one for £200.


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

I wonder if this would be an option for you ? -

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/98-06-AU...006303?hash=item23a6f62bdf:g:F4AAAOSw311Zp~UF


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

You don't say in your post if it's a coupe or roadster that you have. Automatically assumed roadster as most posts on here about ccm's are roadster related. Roadster ccm's are usually around £200 second hand and coupe ccm's are around £40 second hand.I think a roadster ccm can be used in either but a coupe ccm won't work in a roadster.


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

black9146 said:


> most posts on here about ccm's are roadster related


Good point,that would make more sense if it's a roadster I suppose,maybe OP will advise?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

LesRSV said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> > most posts on here about ccm's are roadster related
> ...


Yes, ask me how I know :lol:


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

black9146 said:


> Yes, ask me how I know


 :lol: I think I could probably guess :roll:


----------



## hagakurejunkie (Aug 17, 2018)

Having the same issue. Went out and bought another one but but I have no idea about the coding process.

I read somewhere that if you pull it, open the thing up and clean the board of all the green corrosiveness and maybe solder some new points, you can get it to work for free. The board is just a standard electrode board, if you can find the short and have someone repair it, it could be much much cheaper.


----------



## nathanvtr (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry yes it is a Roadster.

I was considering purchasing a second hand one but have read mixed comments online that they don't work as they can't be recoded

My current one is completely dead so looking for the best option.

I have Vag.com so assuming it can be done then I could recode a secondhand one myself with a little guidance.

The car is currently at a garage who believe they "might" be able to sort it however I'd rather it was solved by someone with knowledge. I just have visions of them having a go and ruining whatever chance I have of saving the original CCM

Audi want a fair few pounds for a drive in drive out replacement.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Morning, some forum members have successfully removed and opened up the ccm and cleaned it up and got it working again. I will try and find the link to the seller on ebay who will remove your old ccm, fit and code a refurbed ccm for around £200. Second hand ones can be recoded to any car with vcds. I think that firstly you have to find out why your ccm has possibly failed. Main culprit will be that your drain tubes have become blocked or torn causing the water to ruin the ccm. Coupe ccm's start with 8N8 and roadster ccm's start with 8N7. You can always tell on ebay which is which as a coupe ccm is around £40 and a roadster ccm is around £200. I wouldn't replace the ccm until you have checked your drain tubes first. Feel around in the hood storage box for the carpet being wet/damp. That is a good sign for blocked drain tubes.


----------



## nathanvtr (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks that would be great especially if the person is mobile.


----------



## nathanvtr (Sep 6, 2008)

black9146 said:


> Morning, some forum members have successfully removed and opened up the ccm and cleaned it up and got it working again. I will try and find the link to the seller on ebay who will remove your old ccm, fit and code a refurbed ccm for around £200. Second hand ones can be recoded to any car with vcds. I think that firstly you have to find out why your ccm has possibly failed. Main culprit will be that your drain tubes have become blocked or torn causing the water to ruin the ccm. Coupe ccm's start with 8N8 and roadster ccm's start with 8N7. You can always tell on ebay which is which as a coupe ccm is around £40 and a roadster ccm is around £200. I wouldn't replace the ccm until you have checked your drain tubes first. Feel around in the hood storage box for the carpet being wet/damp. That is a good sign for blocked drain tubes.


Just wondering if you'd had any joy finding that link?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi, sorry completely slipped my mind. Had a look on ebay and it looks like he is now offering a refurbed ccm with instructions on how to code it to the car. His name is sion1210. He's in Coventry so might be worthwhile contacting him through ebay and picking his brain ? Sorry for delay.


----------



## vtk3b (Aug 29, 2016)

A seemingly stupid question, but what is the difference between the coupe and roadster CCM? I have a 2001 roadster that does not have a power top. The only other functions unique to the roadster would be the windscreen behind the seats, and the warning lights on the dash for the top locked in the up position.

My CCM is not 100% and just curious if I have any options.


----------



## nathanvtr (Sep 6, 2008)

black9146 said:


> Hi, sorry completely slipped my mind. Had a look on ebay and it looks like he is now offering a refurbed ccm with instructions on how to code it to the car. His name is sion1210. He's in Coventry so might be worthwhile contacting him through ebay and picking his brain ? Sorry for delay.


Buddy your a life saver thankyou for that.

I have the Audi option and it's not that bad a price but i'd rather spend my money with an enthusiast or someone from the club.

So thanks for that i've sent them a DM

Nat 8)


----------



## nathanvtr (Sep 6, 2008)

vtk3b said:


> A seemingly stupid question, but what is the difference between the coupe and roadster CCM? I have a 2001 roadster that does not have a power top. The only other functions unique to the roadster would be the windscreen behind the seats, and the warning lights on the dash for the top locked in the up position.
> 
> My CCM is not 100% and just curious if I have any options.


Funny enough i'm in the same boat. I have a ROADSTER without the power roof. I think the differences are exactly what you've said. I guess the COUPE ccm simply doesn't have the extra parameters pre-programmed that the ROADSTER ccm does.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes, the CCM on a Roadster has to contend with all the microswitches etc in the roof mechanism and wind deflector. I wouldn't think that either one is more expensive than the other to manufacture but for every ten Coupes made there was only one Roadster. So it comes down to supply and demand. Coupe CCM's don't suffer from water ingress so there tends to be a lot more going around for sale. When you say that you have a manual roof do you mean that your car doesn't have the switches for roof open/close and deflector up/down ? Also does your car have the hydraulic pump and associated pipework/rams etc under the hood box ?


----------



## vtk3b (Aug 29, 2016)

black9146 said:


> When you say that you have a manual roof do you mean that your car doesn't have the switches for roof open/close and deflector up/down ? Also does your car have the hydraulic pump and associated pipework/rams etc under the hood box ?


The top is manual. No switches for the top, no pumps, etc. I do have a switch for the wind deflector, but never use it. There are two limit switches. One on the top of the windshield that is activated by the latch, and it's only function is to turn off "top not secure" light on the dash. The other is somewhere else and provides the same function when then top is fully retracted.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Are you in the UK ?


----------



## vtk3b (Aug 29, 2016)

black9146 said:


> Are you in the UK ?


No, I am a couple thousand miles to the west on the coast of North Carolina. A manual top is rare in the US. I believe there was a split in the 2001 model year, and after that all of them have power tops.

(As a side note - I enjoy this forum but do not post very much. The detail on repairing items such as the hazard relay vs. swapping parts is far better than the US based groups.)

Edit: Updated my profile to show location.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Well that makes sense now. I have been trying to find out for a while now about "manual" hoods on Roadsters in the UK. Some are advertised as manual when in fact they are just hydraulic which have packed in for whatever reason. Someone on this forum mentioned that all UK Roadsters were hydraulic and that in some markets there was a manual option. Could you post a photo of the centre tunnel showing where your button for the wind deflector is please ? Would just like to see it for my own curiousity. Thanks.


----------



## vtk3b (Aug 29, 2016)

Center tunnel switches. Door lock/unlock and wind deflector up/down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for posting that [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nathanvtr (Sep 6, 2008)

black9146 said:


> Well that makes sense now. I have been trying to find out for a while now about "manual" hoods on Roadsters in the UK. Some are advertised as manual when in fact they are just hydraulic which have packed in for whatever reason. Someone on this forum mentioned that all UK Roadsters were hydraulic and that in some markets there was a manual option. Could you post a photo of the centre tunnel showing where your button for the wind deflector is please ? Would just like to see it for my own curiousity. Thanks.


Mine is completely manual.... No wind deflector and no failed hydraulic pump. My TT was imported by Audi from germany into the UK.

It has a micro switch in the windscreen and hood storage compartment which operate the top secure light on the dash.

I actually didn't realise when i brought the car and by the time i did i'd fallen in love with it so just thought its one less thing to go wrong and i'd never drive it without fitting the roof cover as it looks like something is missing without it.

However my current daily runner has a fully electric roof and i love it, shame Audi didn't make the roof cover part of the mechanism on the Mk1 that would have made it perfect.


----------

